# Anyone from Stoke, UK?



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

:/ There's seems to be nobody from here, I don't expect a reply :/


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I live about 20 minutes away from Stoke, and a friend of mine goes to Stoke Uni - so I do end up coming to visit from time to time. :b


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

cool its good to know others are close by, ive always wanted meet someone else with SA but its a stupid idea.


----------

